
Why you stayed in that unhappy relationship for too long – CNN - evo_9
https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/11/23/health/bad-relationship-unhappy-sex-kerner/index.html
======
ohiovr
In the modern era marriage has become cheap and disposable, a product of the
sexual revolution. So you are unhappy, get a divorce! There is even a website
to help the ladies find a partner before the switch. Completely legal even.
Why would anyone even think it not ought to be legal to base a business on
adultery?

